

When Will Apple Release an App Store For Windows? - alanthonyc
http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2010/11/12/when-will-apple-release-an-app-store-for-windows/

======
TomOfTTB
There is just so much wrong with this article I don't have time to really list
it all.

But the bottom line is the author fundamentally misunderstands Apple. They
DON'T WANT TO BE MICROSOFT! They don't want to be a platform company. They
don't want to run everywhere.

As they've said over and over again they want to create great products. That's
their motivation being a platform for Windows isn't at all compatible with
that goal.

(Plus as they've said time and time again they make around 1% gross profit off
the app store which means it isn't really worth it financially either)

------
chunkbot
Never.

